# INFJ or ISFJ



## lreast

I think I'm in between on that. So much of what I do and don't do hinges on my constant need to be as perfect as I can be. Sometimes when I figure out how to do something, I don't mind doing it repetitively because I've found something that I can do right. If I constantly change tasks after I figure them out, then I risk not being able to do something, which really bothers me. 

However, I am a piano (and math) major in college, and I spend a whole semester learning about 3 pieces of music. By the end of the semester, I am SO ready to move on to something new.


----------

